# News story about FP Ink and how it flows



## w5brw (Dec 30, 2011)

I came across this today and thought it might interest those who enjoy using Fountain pens:biggrin:.  Just ignore the comments, they must be from NON-Users!!

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-deconstruct-physics-fountain-pen.html

Enjoy


----------

